# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  A shërohet depresioni dhe ankthi?

## flaibi

Ne shume tema eshte folur per depresionin dhe problemet te ngjashme psikologjike neuroza ,ankthe etj
A mund te me japi dikush nje pergjigje se a sherohen keto smundje plotesisht  se ne shume artikuj kam lexuar qe keto smundje behen kronike dhe perseriten here pas here?
ju faleminderit

----------


## J@mes

Nuk eshte e thjeshte te jepet nje pergjigje e sakte, pasi ju perfshini ne pyetjen tuaj nje game te gjere çrregullimesh (neurotike dhe psikotike) te cilat kane ne perberjen e tyre nje mori çrregullimesh.

Gjithsesi, ne te dyja grupet, si kur kemi te bejme me çrregullime neurotike [ ÇSPT(çrregullimi i stresit pas traumes), fobia dhe ankthi social, çrregullimi i panikut, çrregullimi i ankthit te pergjithesuar, çrregullimi obsesiv-kompulsiv, etj ], ashtu edhe per çrregullime psikotike ( çrregullimet e humorit, depresioni, skizofrenia, çrregullimet e personalitetit) trajtimi i individeve behet me i lehte dhe si rezultat ka premisa te medha sherimi nese rastet e çrregullimeve kapen qe ne zanafille e kur semundja gjendet akoma ne "paradhome", pra ne hapat e para.

Natyrisht qe çdo çrregullim kerkon trajtim te veçante dhe teknika te ndryshme.

Psh, marrim (ÇSPT), stresi pas traumes. Trajtimi i klienteve me ÇSPT eshte shume i veshtire per shkak te ambivalences se terapise. Individet kerkojne ndihme por njekohesisht kane frike te perballen me kujtimet e tyre. Kjo çon ne shmangjen e tyre. 

Trajtimi behet gjithashtu i veshtire kur nje individ ka trauma te shumefishta, ose ne rastin tjeter kur nje individ diagnostikohet me me shume se nje çrregullim.
Nga ana tjeter, lenia pas dore e shqetesimeve dhe problemeve, mund te agravoj semundjen dhe si rezultat simptomat mund te kalojne nga akute ne kronike. 

Duhet theksuar se individet me çrregullime psikotike mbartin ne vetevete nje mori simptomash dhe shtremberime mendimesh, ndjenjash dhe sjellesh dhe si te tilla kerkojne  vullnet, besim dhe nje bashkepunim te gjate terapist-klient per te pasur rezultate.

----------


## Marya

Po 
Mund ti drejtoheni Zonjes Rita Strakoshes, vecse ajo mund tju afroje garanci te plote.

----------


## loneeagle

Une nuk njoh ndonje te aferm ose ne rrethin shoqeror qe ka vuajtuar por me cfare kam degjuar nga disa thone qe akoma nuk i eshte gjetur kurim. Ka pak mundesi qe mund ta mbash nenkontroll por eshte veshtire edhe eshte kronike.

----------


## EXODUS

Per ankthin mjaftojne medikamentet. Depresioni te shoqeron gjate...

I tejkalon njeriu te gjitha, mjafton _kurajo, vendosmeri, arsyetim_! 

Eshte mëse e vertete, _realiteti_ qe jeton nje i prekur prej depresionit ne krahasim me nje jo te tille ndryshon ne nje shkalle te larte. Une kam patur "fatin" t'i perkisja edhe grupit te pare! Per njeriun, asgje e pamundur!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## MI CORAZON

Per mendimin tim nuk sherohet. Gjithmone do te ndodhe dicka, qe ta trigger.

----------


## shigjeta

Ne ditet e sotme, sipas statistikave, numerohen rreth 120 milion njerez me gjendje depresive. Arsyet e depresionit jane nga me te ndryshmet qe nga: gjenetike, hormonale, perdorim substancash, eksperienca traumatike etj Ka disa tipe depresionesh si depresion kronik, dysthymic disorder..etj. Trajtimi kryesor eshte me antidepresante, takime terapie me psikologun ose kombinim i te dyjave. Sipas psikologeve ekspert, nje terapi e cila ka patur sukses eshte Cognitive-Behavioral Therapy ( CBT). Gjithesesi nuk ka nje trajtim te percaktuar per çdo rast dhe rezultatet variojne. 

Megjithse nuk ka nje kure te mirefillte,  per nje rezultat sa me te mire eshte e rendesishme qe trajtimi te filloj sa me shpejt dhe te vazhdoj deri ne fund, pavarsisht efekteve anesore te ilaçeve apo nese pacienti e ndjen veten me mire. Studimet e fundit tregojne qe trajtimi duhet te vazhdoj deri ne dy muaj pasi te kete kaluar episodi i fundit depresiv. Lenia ne mes e trajtimit ben qe dhe nje "mendim negativ" te çoj ne perseritje te episodeve dhe sa me shpesh te perseriten episodet aq me shume kohe kerkon nje trajtim i suksesshem. 

Nje rol te madh, tek dikush qe eshte ne nje gjendje depresive, luajne te afermit qe me durim duhet ta mbeshtesin dhe motivojne, per te kaluar kete situate. Nje faktor i rendesishem eshte dhe deshira e vullneti i pacientit.

----------


## IMadhi.

Njeriu eshte ai qe e ben edhe jeton realitetin e vete... Ndrysho mendimin dhe ndryshon realiteti. 
Njoh Disa persona qe kane thene dhe menduar qe kurre nuk do dalin nga ''depresioni'' por sot jane njerezit me te lumtur qe I njoh. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Noellag

> Per mendimin tim nuk sherohet. Gjithmone do te ndodhe dicka, qe ta trigger.


Ndoshta ky mendim vjen ngaqe nuk e njeh fare semundjen . Ndoshta nuk e di se disa njerez kane pasur depresion ne shkallen me te larte dhe ja kane ndale mbane. Para se te pergjigjesh duhet te pyesesh njerezit  qe dikur ishin ne depresion dhe sot jane te lumtur. 
Nuk eshte depresioni me i forte se njeriu, eshte njeriu gjithmone me i forte se depresioni. 

Sikur depresioni te hynte te ty ,nuk do sheroheshe ngaqe perceptimi yt eshte i tille

----------


## sandirana

> Ne shume tema eshte folur per depresionin dhe problemet te ngjashme psikologjike neuroza ,ankthe etj
> A mund te me japi dikush nje pergjigje se a sherohen keto smundje plotesisht  se ne shume artikuj kam lexuar qe keto smundje behen kronike dhe perseriten here pas here?
> ju faleminderit


    ndegjoni diqka pju thom une jom vet personi qe jom kon smut prej depresionit tshkalles shum tlart saqe jom kon edhe vetvrasje tu bo edhe jam sheru . sherimin e gjeni vetem tek psikologu me ane te terapive antidepresive perndryshe depresioni nuk sherohet ju falemnderit sepse po flas nga pervoja

----------


## Marya

Beni nje kure me vitamina magne B6, mbase nuk do keni nevoje per ilace te tjera

----------


## teta

:i ngrysur:   jo

mund te ket permisime per nje kohe,por mjafton nje dicka ngacmuese dhe opa loja nga fillimi

----------


## Bora`

Nje rol te madh, tek dikush qe eshte ne nje gjendje depresive, luajne te afermit qe me durim duhet ta mbeshtesin dhe motivojne, per te kaluar kete situate. Nje faktor i rendesishem eshte dhe deshira e vullneti i pacientit.                                                                                                                                           

Jam shum dakord me kte qe ka shkruar shigjeta  dhe un mendoj ose nje person i afert qe ka influence tek ti ka shum rendesi ne kurimin e depresionit ose ankthit .Ankthi nese eshte i justifikuar nga nje shkak ose  arsye e caktuar eshte mese normal tek nje person sepse cdo njeri ka ankthe dhe kjo gje sherohet kur situata qe e ka krijuar kte gjendje ankthi zgjidhet ose mer fund ne nje menyre ose tjetren .Sa per depresionin po depresioni eshte me rrezik per shendetin tone sidomos kur fillon dhe kalon masen e shfaqes ne menyra te ndryshme tek individi duhet te ket ilace patjeter un besoj tek ilacet .Psikologu do ishte nje zgjidhje tjeter por nuk besoj ne kte terapi personalisht  do flisja me nje mike ose me nje shoqe por me nje te huaj do e kisha shum te veshtire komunikimin.

----------


## xhori

> Ndoshta ky mendim vjen ngaqe nuk e njeh fare semundjen . Ndoshta nuk e di se disa njerez kane pasur depresion ne shkallen me te larte dhe ja kane ndale mbane. Para se te pergjigjesh duhet te pyesesh njerezit  qe dikur ishin ne depresion dhe sot jane te lumtur. 
> Nuk eshte depresioni me i forte se njeriu, eshte njeriu gjithmone me i forte se depresioni. 
> 
> Sikur depresioni te hynte te ty ,nuk do sheroheshe ngaqe perceptimi yt eshte i tille


 noe,  perderisa thot qe ska sherim   do te thot qe  ka njohuri  per te, te kesh depresion  do te thot  qe  do jesh tere jeten me ilace, se po i le  ka rikthim te semundjes, dmth  e ke per tere jeten  depresionin

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Ne ditet e sotme, sipas statistikave, numerohen rreth 120 milion njerez me gjendje depresive. Arsyet e depresionit jane nga me te ndryshmet qe nga: gjenetike, hormonale, perdorim substancash, eksperienca traumatike etj Ka disa tipe depresionesh si depresion kronik, dysthymic disorder..etj. Trajtimi kryesor eshte me antidepresante, takime terapie me psikologun ose kombinim i te dyjave. Sipas psikologeve ekspert, nje terapi e cila ka patur sukses eshte Cognitive-Behavioral Therapy ( CBT). Gjithesesi nuk ka nje trajtim te percaktuar per çdo rast dhe rezultatet variojne. 
> 
> Megjithse nuk ka nje kure te mirefillte,  per nje rezultat sa me te mire eshte e rendesishme qe trajtimi te filloj sa me shpejt dhe te vazhdoj deri ne fund, pavarsisht efekteve anesore te ilaçeve apo nese pacienti e ndjen veten me mire. Studimet e fundit tregojne qe trajtimi duhet te vazhdoj deri ne dy muaj pasi te kete kaluar episodi i fundit depresiv. Lenia ne mes e trajtimit ben qe dhe nje "mendim negativ" te çoj ne perseritje te episodeve dhe sa me shpesh te perseriten episodet aq me shume kohe kerkon nje trajtim i suksesshem. 
> 
> Nje rol te madh, tek dikush qe eshte ne nje gjendje depresive, luajne te afermit qe me durim duhet ta mbeshtesin dhe motivojne, per te kaluar kete situate. Nje faktor i rendesishem eshte dhe deshira e vullneti i pacientit.



Depresioni dhe shume probleme te tjera mendore te perftuara ne jete (jo ato te lindura) nuk jane gje tjeter por vec rezultat i nje mosfunsionaliteti te rende te shoqerise ne te cilen jeton individi. Trupi i njeriut eshte i atille qe i pergjigjet nepermjet shenjave dhe simptomave te ndryshme cdo lloj ndryshimi negativ ne ambientin qe e rrethon. Nese ti rri ne diell per kohe te gjate do te skuqet lekura. Nese ti rri jashte ne te ftohte do te teshtish. Nese ti vritesh diku do te gjakosesh ose do te fryhet vendi ku je vrare. Trupi reagon instiktivisht ashtu sikurse eshte krijuar kundra nje anomalie te jashtme. E njejta gje eshte edhe me depresionin. Nuk egzistojne semundjet mendore ne vetvete si te tilla ne menyre te mirefillte. Semundjet mendore te njerezve nuk jane gje tjeter por vetem reagime ndaj nje rrethane/ambienti te gabuar te natyres qe te rrethon. 

Depresioni dhe shume semundje mendore nuk sherohen me ilace dhe "terapi" tek psikologu. Nepermjet ketyre ti mund te mbash nen "kontroll" simptomat, por kurrsesi rikthimin ne menyren normale te te menduarit dhe te te sjellurit. Ketu eshte krijuar nje industri e lige qe kerkon te perfitoje para ne kurriz te njerezve duke u shitur gjoja ilace dhe trajtime per trurin. Psikologet dhe psikiatrit nuk jane gje tjeter por vec biznesmene te kesaj industrie te zeze. Ketu e kam fjalen per ato qe e kane kthyer ne tregti kete gje. Kurse ajo pjese qe punon falas thjesht bejne nje pune per te marre rrogen ose jane enderrimtare te deshtuar. Pjesa me e madhe e Psikologeve dhe Psikiaterve jane shume te ndergjegjshem per kotesine e mjeksise per te cilen predikojne dhe e aplikojne, por ato e vazhdojne kete gje sepse industria e ilaceve ka krijuar nje profesion dhe autoritet mjekesor nga hici dhe qe fryhet dita dites nepermjet tij.  

Perse sot kemi nje numer gjithmone e me te madh te njerezve qe vuajne nga semundjet mendore e jo vetem? Perse kemi nje "inventar" gjithmone e me te madh te njerezve qe vuajne nga semundjet mendore? Nese egzistojne menyrat psikoterapeutike dhe farmaceutike te suksesshme per te sheruar njerezit a nuk duhet te kishim gjithmone e me pak me keto probleme? Perkundrazi. Kemi nje ushtri qe po rritet dita dites me lloj lloj "semundjesh mendore". Cdo dite po del nga nje semundje e re ne kete drejtim. Ku jane statistikat mbareboterore qe te shohim sa veta jane te semure me depresion dhe sa veta jane sheruar? Kerkoni ne internet dhe nese gjeni nje statistike serioze te tille postojeni ne kete teme. E te mos permendim pastaj abuzimet qe behen dhe jane bere me pacientet. Madje abuzimi fillon qe kur pacienti konsiderohet KLIENT nga psikologet. A ka turp me te madh te konsiderosh si myshteri nje njeri qe troket ne dere dhe kerkon ndihme? Duhet te jesh shume i pacipe dhe me moral te ulet qe ti shohesh njerezit si objekte ku ti mund te perfitosh, aq me teper kur ato jane ne pozita te veshtira te jetes. Dhe mos u habisni, ka shume zyra te tilla neper bote me psikologe qe i trajtojne pacientet ne pafundesi me terapi dhe ilace duke i shushatur komplet e duke i vene ne varesi te perjetshme ku ne te njejten kohe u zhvasin parate qofte ne menyre te drejteperdrejte ose nepermjet sigurime shendetesore.

Cila eshte menyra pra per shpetimin e ketyre njerezve? Kthimi ne natyren normale te njeriut eshte pergjigjia. Sherimi i shkakut dhe jo i simptomave eshte zgjidhja. Eshte shteti qe duhet te nderhyje qe te krijoje politika sociale te favorshme per te gjithe njerezit. Shteti eshte ai qe duhet te krijoje nje sistem drejtesie te barabarte, te pakten per njerezit e thjeshte sepse sistem ideal drejtesie nuk ka. Shteti eshte ai qe duhet tu garrantoje te drejta te barabarta te gjitheve. Te drejten per punesim, per jete te sigurte, per ambient te paster e te sigurte, e per cdo lloj kushti tjeter qe e afron njeriun me natyren biologjike per te cilen eshte krijuar. Ne mungese te ketyre gjerave une u rekomandoj njerezve me depresion qe te evitojne psikologet dhe psikiatret dhe te mbushin jeten e tyre me aktivitet sportiv dhe sa me shume miq te mire afer vetes. Tani per tani kjo eshte terapia me e mire per te lehtesuar efektet e stresit. Me veteterapi dhe nje vizion te forte se ku do ta cosh jeten tende mund te besh ndryshim pozitiv per gjendjen emocionale.

----------


## Noellag

> noe,  perderisa thot qe ska sherim   do te thot qe  ka njohuri  per te, te kesh depresion  do te thot  qe  do jesh tere jeten me ilace, se po i le  ka rikthim te semundjes, dmth  e ke per tere jeten  depresionin


Kush thote qe nuk ka sherim gabohet sepse pikerisht mendimi i tille e ben te pasherueshem .  Ne psikologjine njeriut , mendimi pozitiv eshte vendimtare ne ecurine e tij drejt sherimit. 
Njeriu ka nje ekuiliber  mendore dhe gjate jetes per shkaqe te ndryshme mund te ndryshoje ekuilibri dhe mund te shkoje ne depresion.  Ne kete situate njeriu duhet te gjeje ate ekuiliber qe ishte me pare duke luftuar me forcen e brendshme dhe nevojitet nje kohe e caktuar per arritur ne menyre graduale ekuilibrin e duhur mendor qe reflekton dhe ne gjendjen emocionale . 

Te kesh depresion do te thote te luftosh me vetveten . Njeriu fiton kete lloj lufte psikologjike kur arrin te gjeje ate forcen e brendshme .  Ilacet eshte menyra mjekesore per te lehtesuar siptomat, nuk te sherojne.  Sherimin per njeriun vjen nga vetvetja.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Edhe psikiatri vete,s'mund ti pergjigjet nje pyetje te pergjithshme si kjo. Duke mos patur njohuri mbi semundjet mendore, secili ketu kerkon ti klasifikoje te gjitha  si 'depresion',por s'eshte keshtu. Secili pacient ka simptoma specifike,te cilat bejne te mundur nga psikiatri,qe te identifikoje kategorine dhe shkallen e semundjes.

----------


## stern

> Edhe psikiatri vete,s'mund ti pergjigjet nje pyetje te pergjithshme si kjo. Duke mos patur njohuri mbi semundjet mendore, secili ketu kerkon ti klasifikoje te gjitha  si 'depresion',por s'eshte keshtu. Secili pacient ka simptoma specifike,te cilat bejne te mundur nga psikiatri,qe te identifikoje kategorine dhe shkallen e semundjes.


Ashtu de.PIKE

----------


## Noellag

> Edhe psikiatri vete,s'mund ti pergjigjet nje pyetje te pergjithshme si kjo. Duke mos patur njohuri mbi semundjet mendore, secili ketu kerkon ti klasifikoje te gjitha  si 'depresion',por s'eshte keshtu. Secili pacient ka simptoma specifike,te cilat bejne te mundur nga psikiatri,qe te identifikoje kategorine dhe shkallen e semundjes.


Disa siptoma nuk mund te jete depresion , por mund te jene shkak per te agravuar dhe te shkoje ne depresion. Eshte e vertete qe ndahen ne disa faza dhe klasifikohen sipas shkalleve te ndryshme. Ne nje rast psikiatri e klasifikon ne fazen e lehte te siptomave por qe mund te kete potencial per pacientin te kaloje ne depresion, dhe ai vendos te jape medikamente parandaluese dhe keshillon te shmange sa me shume stresin duke u marre me aktivitet apo gjera te ndryshme.

Une nuk mund te shpjegoj me gjate pasi ka shume gjera se si lind depresioni apo ne fazat e ndryshme . Ka shume gjera qe duhet shpjeguar dhe do duheshin 100 faqe.

1.Psikiatri kurre nuk niset me mendimin se pacienti i tij nuk do sherohet. Ky eshte kodi profesional e nje psikiatri qe ka mbaruar studimet ne kete fushe. 

2. Po te pyesesh psikiatret apo nje njeri qe ka njohuri ne kete fushe, qe ka marre eksperienca mbi semundjen , do pergjigjen ka sherim. 

3. Personi qe nuk do kishte sherim do ishe ti

----------


## Enii

Sbesoj qe sherohet plotesisht .. mjafton nje ngacmim i vogel e mund te rikthehet .. eshte nje gjendje konstante shpirterore .. por mund te luftohet gjithmone ama , mjafton pak force dhe vullnet.

----------

